
The GDPR is here Panic - someeguy
https://blog.onyxbits.de/the-gdpr-is-here-panic-743/
======
eugman
If I understand the GDPR correctly (and who does?), this article is very
misleading. Specifically:

"If you don’t have an office in the EU, our laws can’t touch you. "

That's only true if you never travel to Europe. You could have a website
that's in violation of GDPR, travel to Europe on vacation or business, and get
arrested.

~~~
someeguy
> You could have a website that's in violation of GDPR, travel to Europe on
> vacation or business, and get arrested.

No, you can't. This still requires a warrant.

